# Regarding Kali/JKD instructor



## Jman (Sep 8, 2009)

I was talking to a guy in a martial arts store here in Las Vegas and I had a question for the forum. Who knows the martial arts instructor Richard
Lamoureaux. I was told he teaches Kali/JKD. Is he the real deal? can
anyone give me some info on him and is he here in Las Vegas. Has anyone
trained with him?


----------

